# Umweltzone - Restricted Zones based on protecting the environment



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

OK, well since we re-animated this zombie thread..... 

The sticker has the car reg number on it... that's what the S-AB-123 stuff was about. The must also be visible (at least when you are parked up). If you don't want to deface your new windscreen I would just say lay it on the dash in a very visible location when you leave your car. And yup...it is only necessary to display when you are driving/parked in an Umweltzone.


----------

